# A CHALLENGE (for the best picture)



## jaydog6644

I love looking around the sight and seeing everybody's pictures of there tortoises, and now ive created a challenge. post your best pic of your tortoise(2 max) and your best pic of your enclosure (2 max)... and at the end 2 weeks (January 22). i will pic a winner of both of the category's! LET THE GAMES BEGIN!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Box Turtle Habitat:








65lb Manouria emys phayrei:


----------



## Neal

I've tossed this one around several times, but it the best picture I have ever taken:


----------



## wellington

So love the pics so far. Now, it's hard for me to post pics because I'm on an iPad and well, I am not to knowledgable about it LOL. So, are we going to win something for all this effort or is this just for fun Just kidding. Okay, I'm not kidding about the iPad stuff, just the effort and prized I'm liking your idea though, good job.


----------



## sibi

I couldn't have planed this if I tried. Beasty Boy thinks he's my dog.


----------



## RedfootsRule

I don't have a picture to contribute (yet) but Yvonne, is it just the picture or is the beak on that phayrei DISGUSTINGLY overgrown? In the picture there looks like a bird bill practically....


----------



## Jacqui

RedfootsRule said:


> I don't have a picture to contribute (yet) but Yvonne, is it just the picture or is the beak on that phayrei DISGUSTINGLY overgrown? In the picture there looks like a bird bill practically....



In that picture yes it is overgrown. If you happened to have followed threads Yvonne has on this fellow, you would know it has to have a beak trim I believe it's once a year (I may not be correct on how often it is that trimming is done).


----------



## bookwurm1982

My baby sulcata, Sheliford


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> RedfootsRule said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a picture to contribute (yet) but Yvonne, is it just the picture or is the beak on that phayrei DISGUSTINGLY overgrown? In the picture there looks like a bird bill practically....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that picture yes it is overgrown. If you happened to have followed threads Yvonne has on this fellow, you would know it has to have a beak trim I believe it's once a year (I may not be correct on how often it is that trimming is done).
Click to expand...


Peter here is a thread she did about it.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-50894.html?highlight=beak+trimming


----------



## Yellow Turtle

So... What's the winner get for the prized?


----------



## tortadise

Just for fun why not.


----------



## RedfootsRule

Oh, thanks Jacqui. Not doubting here experience here at all, I was just wondering if there was some sort of problem with that fellow...With that beak, I don't even see how he could have eaten . But maybe I'm thinking its more extreme then it is.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Just for fun why not.



Now that one would have made the calendar!


----------



## tortadise

Well it was one of the runners up. It was hard to choose just one. Eapecially with as many that I have.


----------



## RedfootsRule

Kelly,
What is the species depicted there? I can't tell just by the heads . The hatchling looks like manouria?...


----------



## bigred

Here is a CLASSIC pic of BIGRED laying an egg into a spoon


----------



## tortadise

Nice one ed. Peter those adult manouria emys emys and a kinixys spekki from mozambique eastern africa.


----------



## wellington

bookwurm1982 said:


> My baby sulcata, Sheliford



The first pic sososososo cute. Nice enclosure/humidity too




bigred said:


> Here is a CLASSIC pic of BIGRED laying an egg into a spoon



I bet your good at the egg and spoon relay game  that's a great pic. But the poor little thing dug her nice little nesting hole and you robbed her of using it


----------



## RedfootsRule

tortadise said:


> Nice one ed. Peter those adult manouria emys emys and a kinixys spekki from mozambique eastern africa.



Thats a kinixys?....I guess if I could've seen the back of it...It has the face now that I look at it, but the over-all appearance seemed to...flattened?...Odd.


----------



## tortadise

Yeppers. They look kinda pancakish up close and personal.


----------



## RedfootsRule

Very odd indeed...Then again, come to think of it, I've actually never seen juvenile kinixys . Only hatchlings and adults really....


----------



## bigred

wellington said:


> bookwurm1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My baby sulcata, Sheliford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first pic sososososo cute. Nice enclosure/humidity too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a CLASSIC pic of BIGRED laying an egg into a spoon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet your good at the egg and spoon relay game  that's a great pic. But the poor little thing dug her nice little nesting hole and you robbed her of using it
Click to expand...




I know, Im just you typical impatient man  Ive robbed her a few times


----------



## Blakem




----------



## RGB

Two pics of hermanns....
Bob


----------



## JoesMum

Joe's currently unavailable for photoshoots due to hibernation, but these are a couple of my favourites:


----------



## cherylim

I'm still waiting for photographs of competition-winning standard, but I wanted to play:

This is still my favourite shot of Emrys:






And his enclosure certainly isn't impressive-looking at the moment. It's basic, and has been since I upgraded the size. I'm cleaning and working on it at the weekend. This is a picture of when I was happiest with it, but it wasn't practical long-term. I now have ideas to do something similar, in a better way:


----------



## karleyreed

Having a spot of lunch and enjoying a soak.


----------



## Yvonne G

RedfootsRule said:


> I don't have a picture to contribute (yet) but Yvonne, is it just the picture or is the beak on that phayrei DISGUSTINGLY overgrown? In the picture there looks like a bird bill practically....



Well, I never thought it was "disgusting," however, all my Manouria tortoises need to have their beaks trimmed at least once a year. That's just the way they grow.


----------



## Tom O.

2 pics of the enclosures:

Rhinoclemmys




Carbonaria





2 pics of the tortoise:

Rhinoclemmys





Carbonaria


----------



## adamkenn

Mo the Russian Steppe tort




adamkenn said:


> Mo the Russian Steppe tort



Named after Mo Farah (Gold Olympian)


----------



## SBeanie

Miss sky


----------



## karleyreed

A few snaps of his enclosure


----------



## laura2885




----------



## mattgrizzlybear

Beat that!


----------



## laney

Yoshi and his enclosure










Harley and his enclosure


----------



## cherylim

laney said:


>




Stunning picture!


----------



## laney

cherylim said:


> Stunning picture!



Thanks


----------



## Talka

Does a kitty get me bonus points?


----------



## Tortilla1989

*TORTILLA!*

WOW! Everyone has really cool looking Tortoises! I LOVE IT! 
I don't want to win I just want to show off my Tortilla! ; ) hehe 
MORE Tort PICS!!!! 
Love inspiration for the Tortoise Huts! Still designing my table.


----------



## laney

Tortilla1989 said:


> TORTILLA!
> 
> WOW! Everyone has really cool looking Tortoises! I LOVE IT!
> I don't want to win I just want to show off my Tortilla! ; ) hehe
> MORE Tort PICS!!!!
> Love inspiration for the Tortoise Huts! Still designing my table.



He is cute, love his front legs, he looks strong!!


----------



## MikeBike

Doug comin' out of his hide.


----------



## Laurie

This was the first night Brains stayed outside





This is his indoor enclosure, The aloe plant is gone, he ate the whole thing in two days.





His summer enclosure


----------



## JoesMum

This has long been one of my favourite pictures! 



Laurie said:


> This was the first night Brains stayed outside


----------



## yagyujubei

Female eastern box turtle.


----------



## muffinjenn

favorite pics of Koopa


----------



## shellibelli72

JoesMum said:


> This has long been one of my favourite pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> Laurie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was the first night Brains stayed outside
Click to expand...

 Haa, this is great!!


----------



## MasterOogway

Master Oogway training Michalangelo. Can you tell I have kids. They got Michalangelo in a Happy Meal so I placed him in Master Oogways house. The funny thing is ever since he sleeps with it now. After he eats he snuggles up to it.


----------



## bookwurm1982

Laurie said:


> This was the first night Brains stayed outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is his indoor enclosure, The aloe plant is gone, he ate the whole thing in two days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His summer enclosure



If we could vote I would vote for the one where he is buried in the dirt and all you see is his head. That is hilarious


----------



## Momof4

This has always been one of my favorites.


----------



## Tortus

Laurie said:


> This was the first night Brains stayed outside



Now THIS has to win. 

All the pics have been good, but this is exceptional and I won't even try to compete. It reminds me of when ET was hiding in the closet with all the stuffed animals.


----------



## Tortilla1989

Neal said:


> I've tossed this one around several times, but it the best picture I have ever taken:



I LOVE THIS PICTURE! SO cute!


----------



## Thalatte

Lunch time!


----------



## LuckysGirl007

JoesMum said:


> This has long been one of my favourite pictures!



I don't even know how you found him! That's too funny!


----------



## MaryNichole

Cute Photos of Zedenko! 

















Thalatte said:


> Lunch time!



Awwwwwwww


----------



## Jacqui

For the tortoise half:
I love this shot because it shows the shell so well. I just love the rear edgings on him.





and from the front view..





For the enclosure half of requirement:


----------



## RedfootsRule

I love your enclosure Jacqui. How does that pool stay clean though? I would assume it would be hard to clean...


----------



## morloch

One of my favourites of morloch,,, or two! Lol


I love everyone's photos!! Beautiful!! 
I also want the tortoise sign!!!


----------



## sibi

Baby Runt prefers to sleep in a hole rather than in his hide



Gulf Coast Box turtle, Sweet Pea


----------



## bigred

Tortus said:


> Laurie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was the first night Brains stayed outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now THIS has to win.
> 
> All the pics have been good, but this is exceptional and I won't even try to compete. It reminds me of when ET was hiding in the closet with all the stuffed animals.
Click to expand...


I agree, that is the winner


----------



## luke




----------



## laney

That's a really inventive way of adding more space. I like


----------



## Alles uber schildkroten

My RedFoot, Eugene.. She loves basking in her bowl


----------



## cyan

My precious Percy...





His indoor enclosure:


----------



## Thalatte

I know I already posted but I took these of my hatchling hybrid boxie and thought they were adorable.


----------



## Falcon70




----------



## marcy4hope

you just gotta love butt shots.




my fave baby picture of my little louis.




louis in his new cage in december


----------



## Shakeyourhip

Here's my boy Kaiju waking up


----------



## Redstrike

Like Neal, I've kicked these around before.

Mimosa getting medieval on some plantain:





Rafiki T-rexing some clovers (bit blurry):


----------



## mattgrizzlybear

Alles uber schildkroten said:


> My RedFoot, Eugene.. She loves basking in her bowl



Omg! His colors are stunning! Best colors in a redfoot I have seen!


----------



## immayo

Redfoots are the best!!

T Rex:


----------



## BowandWalter




----------



## irishshake




----------



## RedfootsRule

Well, I suppose I'll join the party .


Was on the cover of the Florida Turtle and Tortoise Club 5 years ago.


----------



## sidsmasher

My 6 Month old indian star


----------



## MrJorgensen

My female pancake...


----------



## tortadise

tortadise said:


> Just for fun why not.



Well I suppose her is an enclosure photo



as well.
And one of the non rainforest enclosures


----------



## RedfootsRule

Tortadise, I love your enclosures. What species does the first one house? What palm trees are those? Feeling like those would look good in my red foot cage .


----------



## tortadise

That buildings houses 38 redfoots, 12 yellow foots, a few texas torts, a group of leopards, and some manouria. They all love it. Especially when it "rains" 4 times a day. There are some turtles, skinks, and anoles that also live there, along with many frogs to keep the gnat and fly population down, since the pitcher plants are lacking that department. Ha.



Everyone gets along just perfect. This is only the winter set up for these guys. Come spring-summer they all go outside.


Oh the palms, Majesty palm, date palm, Vietnamese thorny palm, queen palm, ficus(benjamini), banyon tree and brazilian giant elephant ear are the main large plants seen in the photo. Theres many more in the greenhouse but the big ones are as described.


----------



## Shannon and Jason

I am loving all the photos glad I'm not the judge, too many great pics!!


----------



## african cake queen

[/img] this is a rescue that i found and rehomed in a state park. he now wears a transmitter.
r nice looking fellow.




bigred said:


> Here is a CLASSIC pic of BIGRED laying an egg into a spoon



neat picture.


----------



## tortadise

Wow momo. Thats a beaut.


----------



## african cake queen

[/img] can't forget znip the cake.


----------



## lori12386

Here is Gunther Olly and Tank.

One of my faves of Gunther.


----------



## RedfootsRule

tortadise said:


> That buildings houses 38 redfoots, 12 yellow foots, a few texas torts, a group of leopards, and some manouria. They all love it. Especially when it "rains" 4 times a day. There are some turtles, skinks, and anoles that also live there, along with many frogs to keep the gnat and fly population down, since the pitcher plants are lacking that department. Ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone gets along just perfect. This is only the winter set up for these guys. Come spring-summer they all go outside.
> 
> 
> Oh the palms, Majesty palm, date palm, Vietnamese thorny palm, queen palm, ficus(benjamini), banyon tree and brazilian giant elephant ear are the main large plants seen in the photo. Theres many more in the greenhouse but the big ones are as described.





Elephant ear? Thought I saw that on a toxic list...Maybe I'm wrong. 38 red foots? Wow. How big are each of your enclosures and how many do they each house? Just curious how well they cope in that big of groups.


----------



## tortadise

That strain seems to be a favorite of the reds and no problems. Guyana groups pen is 10x 17, the yellows is 24x10. Manouria is 17x10. The rest are smaller animals in 10x10.


----------



## gieseygirly

bigred said:


> Here is a CLASSIC pic of BIGRED laying an egg into a spoon



Amazing!


----------



## RedfootsRule

tortadise said:


> That strain seems to be a favorite of the reds and no problems. Guyana groups pen is 10x 17, the yellows is 24x10. Manouria is 17x10. The rest are smaller animals in 10x10.



Hm. I'm going to have to try some of those in my enclosures then. I've always loved the plant, but have seen it on toxic lists.
38 redfoots in a 10x17? Yet somehow I didn't see a single one in the picture .


----------



## tortadise

Not all the reds are on that pen just the guyanas. Its a 3.6. Ill post some photos of em.


----------



## wellington

Fantastic pics everyone. Laurie, it looks like you cemented Brains in, so he couldn't pull any more of his antics Love the turtle candy pic, the green on the nose, handsome Sir Percy well love him. All great pics of torts and enclosures. This is a great fun thread. My cute little Tatum is not very photogenic. He sleeps with his butt facing me in a hide, he's a clean eater, and he doesn't burrow. 
Tatum, just before Christmas stuff got put away. Chilling with Santa and Rudolph.


----------



## RedfootsRule

tortadise said:


> Not all the reds are on that pen just the guyanas. Its a 3.6. Ill post some photos of em.



That makes more sense . I'm trying to picture 38 red foots in 170 square feet....
Where are all of the rest of your 29 red foots ?


----------



## tortadise

Haha yeah that would be cruel. There in smaller pens. A good bunch of em are sub adults in smaller pens. Then theres some venezuelan adults which are small of the northern race.


----------



## RedfootsRule

I was likening the picture to a koi farm....Where I think I can walk across them . Lol


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Rosie sprawled out in my lap during a cold morning





Her indoor winter enclosure


----------



## N2TORTS

The Red's ~N~ Cherries yard...............














JD~


----------



## tortadise

Fantastic as always jd. I like the grapes in the second photo.


----------



## Tim/Robin




----------



## Thalatte

How cute!!!!
"I see you!!!"


It's like he is checking to see if the coas is clear before coming out of his "secret base"!


----------



## korinne

Olivia, three year old Hermanns tortoise


----------



## N2TORTS

tortadise said:


> Fantastic as always jd. I like the grapes in the second photo.



Why thank you Kelly....
This new season sould be pretty good on the grapes ..."Merlot" of course


----------



## marcy4hope

louis - 17 mo sulcata. looks like i forgot to wash his mouth during his morning bath.








Tim/Robin said:


>



awesome pictures. i love your yard enclosures!!


----------



## Dizzy

jaydog6644 said:


> I love looking around the sight and seeing everybody's pictures of there tortoises, and now ive created a challenge. post your best pic of your tortoise(2 max) and your best pic of your enclosure (2 max)... and at the end 2 weeks (January 22). i will pic a winner of both of the category's! LET THE GAMES BEGIN!!!!




We Have 2010,2011,1012, all lined up 

bless[/size][/font]


2009,2010,1011,1012, and more to come next year,, freda had 24 hatch this year ,, so have a garden full ... 

dizzy


----------



## arotester

This is my 1 yr old male indian star tort "BO"







i'll try to put pics of my female star as well, but later.
thank you.


----------



## RedfootsRule

Hehe. Nothing like competition and a chance to show of to get 3000 views and 100 posts in under a week .


----------



## georgeshaw

My little dude at tea time!


----------



## TortoiseWorld

Meet my baby Stars, hatched on New Years day!

They are incubated for female, anyone have ideas for their names?


----------



## TortoiseWorld

I named them Taurus, Solar and Nova, that was easy 

View attachment 36059


----------



## immayo

N2TORTS said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic as always jd. I like the grapes in the second photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you Kelly....
> This new season sould be pretty good on the grapes ..."Merlot" of course
Click to expand...


You make wine too??
Does a bottle come free with every hypo tortoise purchase??  haha


----------



## N2TORTS

undefined




RedfootsRule said:


> Hehe. Nothing like competition and a chance to show of to get 3000 views and 100 posts in under a week .



speaking of showing off ...... Peter with all this valuable info/opinions you have welcomed to the forum , I was wondering why you havenâ€™t shared any pics of your collection?


----------



## For Love of Everything Shell

Neal said:


> I've tossed this one around several times, but it the best picture I have ever taken:



Soooo damn cute!!!




RGB said:


> Two pics of hermanns....
> Bob



LOVE!!!


----------



## N2TORTS

immayo said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic as always jd. I like the grapes in the second photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you Kelly....
> This new season sould be pretty good on the grapes ..."Merlot" of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make wine too??
> Does a bottle come free with every hypo tortoise purchase??  haha
Click to expand...


but of course'......


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Dizzy said:


> jaydog6644 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love looking around the sight and seeing everybody's pictures of there tortoises, and now ive created a challenge. post your best pic of your tortoise(2 max) and your best pic of your enclosure (2 max)... and at the end 2 weeks (January 22). i will pic a winner of both of the category's! LET THE GAMES BEGIN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We Have 2010,2011,1012, all lined up
> 
> bless[/size][/font]
> 
> 
> 2009,2010,1011,1012, and more to come next year,, freda had 24 hatch this year ,, so have a garden full ...
> 
> dizzy
Click to expand...




It looks like they are standing in line at the buffet in that last one!


----------



## mhbgirl

Niko and Sobe are best friends forever! I like this picture because Niko is resting her head on Sobe's shell while in the bath, which I thought was weird.





Niko looking up at the camera.





My tortoise table.


----------



## RedfootsRule

N2TORTS said:


> undefined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedfootsRule said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe. Nothing like competition and a chance to show of to get 3000 views and 100 posts in under a week .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of showing off ...... Peter with all this valuable info/opinions you have welcomed to the forum , I was wondering why you havenâ€™t shared any pics of your collection?
Click to expand...




My opinions are valuable =0? Others commonly inform me to the contrary...
I don't often take pictures. I prefer to learn and share info. The only pictures I post are things that have long-since been on my computer .
Plus, my collection just isn't as pretty as your hypos....


----------



## jaydog6644

sorry i needed an extra day but the best tort pic goes to neal and the best enclosure goes to laney


----------



## laney

Yay  thanks although since you have decided that I won't post the photo after the tort trashed it lol


----------

